# Resilion 40 hole coaster brake hub



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 4, 2022)

Is there any demand at all for a complete Resilion 40 hole coaster brake hub? 
I have one in pretty good condition that needs a cleaning externally, and probably internally would be a good idea as well.
I have been going thru my parts that I got from a man who ran a bike shop out of his home for as long as I can remember as a little guy in the 1960s until at  least the 1990s.
This hub was in the parts and I am sure someone needs it.
I cannot even find one on eBay and they have Everything! (Just ask them).


















I would like to offer it for sale at a fair price but I do not even know what would be fair for it. My area of knowledge is musclebikes.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 4, 2022)

It's an odd hub- a British copy (or licensed) Torpedo.  The 40 hole rear wheels  were standard on only British bikes.


----------



## juvela (Feb 4, 2022)

-----

placing it into use on a wheelset can be a challenge due to the necessity of locating the right brand and model of 40 hole rim for one's project...


-----


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes, I thought the spoke count was British. I am trying to determine if the hub is of any use to someone rebuilding a bike or if it should go back into my parts and wait for it to be needed.
Thanks, Rob


----------

